# Hello Everybody!



## Gilor (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, my name is Gilor, I'm from Israel, and I'm learning Pangai-noon(the old chinese style not the uechi-ryu), I hope that i'll be active in these forums, it seems like a nice site...


----------



## someguy (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey Gilor
Welcome and enjoy
and  yup its a nice site.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 28, 2004)

Welcome to the forum
I know next to nothing about your system , perhaps you could post in the chinese section a little of its history and what it contains


----------



## Raewyn (Oct 28, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Oak Bo (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi!
 Welcome aboard :cheers:
 :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 28, 2004)

Welcome Gilor - happy posting.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey, welcome!


----------



## Sarah (Oct 28, 2004)

Glad to have you here Gilor

Happy Posting :ultracool


----------



## Drac (Oct 28, 2004)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## cashwo (Oct 28, 2004)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baytor (Oct 29, 2004)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 29, 2004)

Gilor said:
			
		

> Well, my name is Gilor, I'm from Israel, and I'm learning Pangai-noon(the old chinese style not the uechi-ryu), I hope that i'll be active in these forums, it seems like a nice site...


Gilor, welcome to Martial Talk!  It's great to have a more international presence here, to add to the diversity of ideas and knowledge.

Enjoy your stay, and happy posting!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 29, 2004)

*Welcome Gilor!  Hope you enjoy Martial Talk.*


----------



## Gilor (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks everybody!!
I didn't expected for such a warm welcome to tell the truth 

For those of you who wanted to know about the Pangainoon, it's a very agrresive art which took the most aggresive attacks of the Crane, Dragon and the Tiger and combined it together. Of course it has a defensive style  but the aggresive is the most important...

And again, thank you all


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 5, 2004)

Glad you're here 

Welcome~!

~Tess


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Gilor,
Glad you found your way here. I agree with Flatlander that your voice would give a more international perspective.  

I have found I have learned alot about other martial artists from MT.  We all have a common bond and passion, that's why we are here. Enjoy! TW


----------



## Wing_Chun_Bob (Nov 5, 2004)

Welcome Abored!


----------



## still learning (Nov 14, 2004)

Welcome, Gilor!  Enjoy your training....Aloha


----------



## pakua (Nov 14, 2004)

Shalom Aleichem.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 15, 2004)

Welcome Gilor, I know you will enjoy it here.
Sean


----------



## Richard Ratzkoff (Jul 29, 2007)

*Hi Gilor... it is Richard - and you should know that I will be in Israel for the Grand Opening of Shai's new Studio81.  I should be there on August 21.  Check with Shai.*

*I shall be teaching several special groups and a general class as well.*
*L'hitraot*


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jul 29, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jul 29, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 29, 2007)

welcome to mt  :wavey:


----------



## Kacey (Jul 29, 2007)

Richard Ratzkoff said:


> *Hi Gilor... it is Richard - and you should know that I will be in Israel for the Grand Opening of Shai's new Studio81.  I should be there on August 21.  Check with Shai.*
> 
> *I shall be teaching several special groups and a general class as well.*
> *L'hitraot*



Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

I would like to point out that until your post, the last post on this thread was 3 years old - so it's quite possible you won't get a response from Gilor; the lack of a link in his name suggests that he's no longer an active member here.


----------



## tntma12 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey there, welcome to martialtalk!!!


----------

